

Duckduckgo: I want to use but things like this put me off - hackada
http://duckduckgo.com/?q=vim+users
A search for "vim users" results in a lot of unrelated stuff "coalition of energy users" ??? "my neighbours use too much energy"??? Compare that to google on the same search
======
hello_asdf
What puts you off? Append !g to search it on Google. The google search is
pretty bad though, including a top 10 list in the first page of results. If
you're looking for the man page, simple append !man. DuckDuckGo is awesome,
and I'm not sure what you're getting at. If you don't like the look, the
advertisements, anything really you can change it in the settings. You can
also sync this between computers. What's not to love about DDG?

This is how I see your search: <http://i.imgur.com/crfmO.png>

------
mr_eel
What? The advertising?

